# Hi



## He Alicia (Jan 5, 2014)

Hello everyone, I hesitate to whether log in for a while and finally have a new account here.
  I'm so glad to be here


----------



## gildedangel (Jan 5, 2014)




----------



## He Alicia (Jan 5, 2014)




----------



## Jessica (Jan 10, 2014)

So glad you joined  Welcome to Specktra!!


----------



## Kristin Bacon (Jan 12, 2014)

Im new and have very much enjoyed this site so glad i did!!


----------



## gexton71 (Jan 13, 2014)

i am also a new user first time i visite here  and i am really enjoying


----------



## Kristin Bacon (Jan 13, 2014)

yeah its fun to have ppl to talk to about my makeup hoarding as my family and friends call it. My mother says i have ocd lol. oh well at least i use it all right


----------



## gexton71 (Jan 20, 2014)

this welcome style looking is great..  thanks


----------



## He Alicia (Jan 21, 2014)




----------



## gexton71 (Feb 16, 2014)




----------



## awsproduct (Feb 22, 2014)

hiii, you welcom with us !! ;D


----------

